# Dogue pup and old tyme bulldog



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

Just a few snaps taken with my phone yesterday.They are getting there slowly but surely.The older girl came out and started playing him in the garden.He gets bit carried away and she gets a bit rough so dont let them play for long as dont want pup hurting his legs or hips.Nice to see though considering how much she hated him at first! As you can see he is getting a big lad and almost as big as her.He is 14 weeks old now and nearly 23 kilos!!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

aww bless, your bulldog is very pretty x


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

wow he's grown so much!!! I met a DDB x pitbull the other day(thats what the owner said, could believe him the dog was massive) and it was very calm and placid...dog aggressive though 

I love Dave the dogue :thumbup:


----------



## Chihuahua-Rocky (May 10, 2011)

They are both absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

he has got big!! Lot more to go yet looking at his stocky legs and big feet
Both cracking looking dogs. So nice to see them getting on.


----------



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks all. Certainly nice to see them like this. It's on her terms and he is learning to leave her alone and not to pester her all the time. Yeah reckon he has lots of growing to do! Lol.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

stuh said:


> Thanks all. Certainly nice to see them like this. It's on her terms and he is learning to leave her alone and not to pester her all the time. Yeah reckon he has lots of growing to do! Lol.


Sounds like she has her head screwed on and knows what she is doing, can you imagine what her life would be like, if she hadnt taught him any boundaries or restraint, especially when he gets even bigger.

Seeing his legs brought back memories. When I got my Malamute pup, the 4 I had had before were rescue audults, all done growing and were different breeds anyway (Siberian Huskys and a Samoyed) all medium sized dogs or classed as. Not having a puppy before or a large breed, I was worried about the Knobbly oversized wrists thinking something could be wrong. Turned out it was a common mistake and its normal because the long bone growth occurs on the ends not the middle and when growing the plates tend to be enlarged and a concern only if there bending or bowing of the legs. Luckily I checked it out myself before rushing him to the vets.


----------



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah we have had a few large breeds and must admit it does look odd if you don't know.


----------



## dragon33 (Sep 17, 2011)

Both look like lovely dogs and seem to be geting on now really nice to see bet she will still be the boss even when he grows larger.


----------



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

dragon33 said:


> Both look like lovely dogs and seem to be geting on now really nice to see bet she will still be the boss even when he grows larger.


Yeah reckon she will rule the roost as you say..


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

They are just GORGEOUS, you lucky, lucky :arf:


----------

